# Pensacola Beach Feb 15, 2019



## PastorJack (Jun 25, 2014)

5 rods... one knockdown in 6 hours. First pompano of the year for me. 2.2 lbs.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

That is one more than I have ever caught! Nice job, Jack


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Do you mind sharing the choice of bait ? 
Great catch considering I have tried a few times without any success. Good job


----------



## PastorJack (Jun 25, 2014)

domci08 said:


> Do you mind sharing the choice of bait ?
> Great catch considering I have tried a few times without any success. Good job


fishbites


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Nice one. How many misses did you get? Just trying to determine their abundance? 
What time of day was it? Just looking, no shadow, but the overcast and water glare, I'm guessing around 3:30pm'ish - 4pm'ish ? 
Thanks


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

One's a whole lot better than none ! Nice !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## PastorJack (Jun 25, 2014)

CurDog said:


> Nice one. How many misses did you get? Just trying to determine their abundance?
> What time of day was it? Just looking, no shadow, but the overcast and water glare, I'm guessing around 3:30pm'ish - 4pm'ish ?
> Thanks


Just the one knockdown... really slow... yea... 3:30 is about right.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice fish Pastor Jack. Pastor Jack, where do you Pastor?


----------



## PastorJack (Jun 25, 2014)

onemorecast said:


> Nice fish Pastor Jack. Pastor Jack, where do you Pastor?


Central Waterside... we meet at Hemingways, Hooters, and Bamboo Willies at the north end of the Pensacola Beach Boardwalk each Sunday at 9 a.m.


----------



## seejay (May 10, 2009)

A couple of fish sammich's there. Nice catch


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

PastorJack said:


> Central Waterside... we meet at Hemingways, Hooters, and Bamboo Willies at the north end of the Pensacola Beach Boardwalk each Sunday at 9 a.m.



Me and my family will come see you guys soon!


----------

